# MK4 R32 rotors and Cayenne calipers



## VWTHUNDER (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello all, 

At the moment I have Boxster calipers with 12.3 (312's) 

Does anyone know if I can fit the R32 rotors and Cayenne calipers and still fit them under a 17inch wheel (the ZR17 calipers) 

I know the R32 rotors can fit under a 17inch wheel, but not sure if the calipers will. I dont mind running spacers, as i am running spacers now 

Reason is I have a Polo GTI and cant fit bigger than 17", well i could but it would look stupid lol 


Here is a pic


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

is that your car running the 332mm R32 rotors and a 4 piston brembo caliper?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

the 6 piston calipers will clear SOME 17 inch wheels with mk4 r32 rotors
h2sport made the exact kit you are trying to make awhile back and had a template so you can check clearances but all the links to that brake kit are gone.
Find that template,print it out and check it with your rims to find the answer to your question


----------



## VWTHUNDER (Oct 14, 2004)

sardo_67 said:


> is that your car running the 332mm R32 rotors and a 4 piston brembo caliper?


No, that is my car running 312mm with Boxster 986 calipers


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

.therealvrt said:


> the 6 piston calipers will clear SOME 17 inch wheels with mk4 r32 rotors
> h2sport made the exact kit you are trying to make awhile back and had a template so you can check clearances but all the links to that brake kit are gone.
> Find that template,print it out and check it with your rims to find the answer to your question


The Porsche 18Z calipers will not clear any 17 inch wheel that I know of. There are 2 types of porsche 6 piston calipers. The 17" version of the caliper has a smaller body with different internal piston sizes. That caliper will clear 17 inch wheels. I have the larger 18Z calipers mounted up to OEM MK4 R32 rotors and they won't clear anything less than an 18 inch wheel and still a spacer is required to fit.

These pictures are with 19 inch superleggera III's


----------

